# My pride and joy making me happy tonite



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

right after i posted pics of them i went in my fishroom to do WC and came across this lovely sight


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Good Job.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

bonsai dave said:


> Congrats Good Job.


thanks! hope i can cover them before bed!


----------

